# Option to block new users (Scammers) from PM?



## B5NUT (3 mo ago)

Had another scammer this evening, same message as the last one

Hi mate, reach [email protected] he has it for sale.

Can you make it the same as the buying and selling sections where you have to have so many posts to be able to send a PM?

I know I'm new to the forum myself, but it's crazy that I've been on the forum for less than a month and twice "new" members have tried to scam me.


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Same. 2 new members within 2 days with a double helping of spam!


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

B5NUT said:


> Had another scammer this evening, same message as the last one
> 
> Hi mate, reach [email protected] he has it for sale.
> 
> ...


Please report the PMs when you get these. We need to see the messages so we can ban the user but also sensor the email they are asking you to contact them at. They can make 100s of accounts but tend to recycle the emails they use. 
-Philip


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Philip, I assume you know but if not, access to PMs/Conversations has now been limited for the future over the last few days.
Hoggy.


----------

